# My Golden was just diagnosed with Anal sac Adenocarcinoma,,,awful.



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How heartbreaking I am so sorry. I have been through this but it was with my first dog many years ago who was quite elderly (not a golden). I understand not wanting to put your pup through treatment as sometimes it can effect the quality of life they have left. 
Good luck with the surgery. They are quite good odds and will buy you time. Given his age and the fact that you caught it during a check up with no symptoms you may just be one of the lucky ones. Nevertheless you have many good times left with Cooper so enjoy them to the max - make a bucket list and take lots of photos of his amazing quirks as these times are precious whether our pups are sick or not Taking him to a holistic vet might also be worthwhile. Keep us posted


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this, but wanted to say that your family and Cooper are in our thoughts. There are so many knowledgeable people on here that are always willing to help and lend support.


----------

